

EPIC Sues DHS Over Covert Surveillance of Facebook and Twitter - nextparadigms
http://epic.org/2011/12/epic-sues-dhs-over-covert-surv.html

======
josephmosby
Hate to be the bearer of bad news to the interwebs, but this probably won't go
anywhere.

Facebook and Twitter are public outlets, and if you aren't monitoring your
privacy on them it's your own fault. If you make friends with random folks on
Twitter or Facebook, that person very well might work for DHS - but you didn't
have to be friends with them. And if you're running a completely unfiltered
account, there's nothing that they couldn't find by using the Twitter Search
API anyway.

While the specifics of the program are not declared, they did publicly
announce that the program was going on and gave some generalities. Anything
further would be basically asking them to reveal either their analysis or
their methods...which won't happen and is likely already shielded from FOIA.

